# Client-zu-Client in Java?



## Strichaaa (14. Jun 2006)

Hi,

ich würde gern ein bisschen in die Netzwerkprogrammierung von Java einsteigen, allerdings ohne Servertechnik. Mein Programm soll einfach eine direkte Verbindung (afaik bekannt unter Peer to Peer, kenn mich da aber net aus, also nicht schlagen, wenns falsch ist) zu einem anderen Computer aufbauen, auf dem natürlich ebenfalls mein Programm laufen muss.

In "Java ist auch nur eine Insel" findet man aber keine Direktverbindungen, da läuft alles über Server. Gibt es dass überhaupt direkt in Java? Bzw. was muss ich tun/installieren, damit ich sowas bekomme? Und wo gibt es gutes, ausführliches Lernmaterial. Ob deutsch oder englisch ist mir egal, hauptsache ich habe eine gute und ausführliche Dokumentation zu dem Kram...


Gruß, Mi <><


----------



## Caffè Latte (14. Jun 2006)

Hi,

Client-zu-Client kann nicht funktionieren. Du brauchst immer einen Server. Bei den klassischen Peer-to-Peer-Netzen ist in der Clientsoftware auch immer ein Server enthalten. Ist alles eine Frage der Begriffsdefinition.

"Server" ist im eigentlichen Sinn immer eine Software. Ein "Server" kann aber auch ein Rechner sein, auf dem diese Server-Software läuft (ein dedizierter Server ist z.B. ein Rechner, der nur Dienste anbietet und an dem - als Client - nicht gearbeitet wird).

Vielleicht hilfts ...


----------



## Strichaaa (15. Jun 2006)

Achso, also brauch ich nur einfach eines der beiden Programme zum Server erklären. Klingt soweit recht einfach. Dann kann ich dann auch auf beiden als Server und als Client arbeiten, richtig? 
Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Editor machen wollte, bei dem zwei oder mehr Benutzer gleichzeitig an einer Datei arbeiten können - dann würde ich also zum Beispiel den Besitzer der Datei zum Server erklären, könnte aber die Datei bei ihm gleichzeitig auch verändern? Das wäre ja schließlich notwendig, sonst macht das alles keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## The_S (15. Jun 2006)

naklar


----------



## Dukel (15. Jun 2006)

Peer-to-Peer heisst gleiches zu gleichem. D.h. jeder Client ist gleichzeitig ein Server. Und somit gibtslauter kleine Client / Server verbindungen und keine viele Client zu einem Server verbindung.


----------

